# Anyone in here own a Meyer Super V-2?



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I almost bought a 9'6" Super V-2. I really like the hight and curl of the mold boards, and I like the auto up/down feature.
In the end, I went with what I know and could get serviced easily, (Fisher) as the nearest Meyer dealer is 92 miles away..

So, if anyone here has one, or has used one...how did it perform? Any issues?


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in hearing reviews myself, looks like Meyers come a long way from where they once were


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

I bought one in December of 2012, and used it 4-5 times this season. The Super V2 is extreme duty, this plow is really beefy. My only complaint so far is the hand held controller. Too many buttons, and the buttons are small. I also installed it, as the directions were excellent and Meyer Corp. help has been great. Call Joe Newton at ESI trucks for more information, and great prices. 

The promo may be over now, but I recieved a couple of Meyer hats and sweatshirts, a Carhartt winter coat, a wehlen light bar, and a upgraded (3) year full warranty, and (5) years on all structural steel. So far so good.....


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Does you's have the rubber center, or is it like the fisher where the cutting edge bends around and take the place of the rubber? That was one other "iffy" thing for me..heard the rubber didn't like hitting stationary objects.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

I can certainly see that being an issue. It's only a rubber flap that would tear off easily if you hit a stationary object. Won't be an issue for me, but it certainly would be a problem for large scale snow operations....


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I do not own one, but I've been looking at a 2011 F250 that has a brand new 8'6" Super V on it at a local dealer.

I'm a Boss man but I will give them credit, it looks really rugged. I wonder if they have extension wings that will fit them like Boss and Fisher have.


----------



## brightlawn368 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a 8.5 meyer v and it doesnt compare to my boss v. The boss controller is user friendly compared to the meyer. The meyer has too many buttons to use without looking at. Also the meyer seems a little lighter and not as beefy as the boss. I am definately a boss fan and would never buy another meyer plus boss dealer is 5 miles away rather than 20 miles for meyer dealer.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a super V2? Or the super V?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

brightlawn368;1579775 said:


> I have a 8.5 meyer v and it doesnt compare to my boss v. The boss controller is user friendly compared to the meyer. The meyer has too many buttons to use without looking at. *Also the meyer seems a little lighter and not as beefy as the boss.* I am definately a boss fan and would never buy another meyer plus boss dealer is 5 miles away rather than 20 miles for meyer dealer.


Common misconception for some reason:

Boss VXT 8'2" - 785 + up to 105lbs for mount = 890lbs
Boss VXT 9'2" - 842 + up to 105lbs for mount = 947 lbs

Boss V 8'2" - 770 + up to 105lbs for mount = 875 lbs
Boss V 9'2" - 838 + up to 105lbs for mount = 943 lbs

Meyer V2 8.5 (mount included)= 954 lbs
Meyer V2 9.5 (mount included)= 994 lbs

Meyer V 8.5 (mount included) = 900 lbs
Meyer V 9.5 (mount included) = 940lbs



Buswell Forest said:


> I almost bought a 9'6" Super V-2. I really like the hight and curl of the mold boards, and I like the auto up/down feature.
> In the end, I went with what I know and could get serviced easily, (Fisher) as the nearest Meyer dealer is 92 miles away..
> 
> So, if anyone here has one, or has used one...how did it perform? Any issues?


I took a look at them before buying my current plow, what I liked was the overall construction - definitely built well. I liked the warranty, the controls (the new lift/drop feature when you put your truck in Reverse or Drive is awesome) and there are a few dealers locally who carry them. I also liked the attack angle for scraping.

What I didn't like-
-Rubber center flap between cutting edges- On my EZV this was ripped off the first time I used it. Most of my drives are sand/gravel and uneven.
- No wings available (yet)
- Price - was as high as a Fisher if not higher.
- No stainless, coming from an Xblade I wanted stainless again.
- They were sloooow, as slow as my EZV which I was surprised about. I saw a few of them (was actually pulled out from being stuck by a guy who had one 2 years ago- he loved it by the way).
- The center hinge while nicely built protrudes into the face of the moldboard so much that I _would expect_ it to not roll snow as well as the other V's.

Other than that I had nothing but it was enough (plus their past history) to turn me off.


----------



## brightlawn368 (Nov 29, 2012)

its a 8.5 super v2. It's suprising that it weights more than my boss 9'2". I never would have thought that. I also think the hydraulics are a little slower but may just be me.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

You have any issues with the pump 60 or 62 not sure what the number is? I have things about that . I heard they came out with a new 70 or 72 not sure of the number .


----------



## snowbrothers101 (Jul 27, 2009)

plowguy43;1579987 said:


> Common misconception for some reason:
> 
> Boss VXT 8'2" - 785 + up to 105lbs for mount = 890lbs
> Boss VXT 9'2" - 842 + up to 105lbs for mount = 947 lbs
> ...


I had the same problem with my cneter flap. lots of gravel driveways out here as well.


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

I purchased an 8.5 SV2 in October of 2013 and after a season of use I am quite happy with it. It is definitely a heavy rugged plow weighing in at almost #1000. The moldboard is plenty high and with a home-made snow deflector I had almost no blow-over. The center pin may interrupt snow flow slightly but I had absolutely no issues with wind-rowing. The center rubber piece has worked quite well so far and I think it will last a while yet. As far as the controller is def. takes a little getting used to with the extra buttons but I love that if I am in partial scoop mode I can angle the entire plow with just one button for carrying around corners and such. The controller is designed in such a way that once you learn the button locations (takes about a season for me) you can literally put the plow in any configuration with only one button. (that's why there are so many buttons) I have had no issues with the new V-70 pump and don't expect to have any, with my online registration the entire plow is under warranty for 5 years. I spoke with a Meyer Tech and was told that detachable wings are in development and should be available soon. I paid just under $6000 out the door installed and was able to take advantage of 0% for 2 year financing which put it on par or just a little less expensive than comparable plows. Overall I'm very happy and think Meyer has brought a great plow to the market.


----------

